# Scaphoid nonunion with necrosis



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

Out for 3-6 months

Scaphoid is broken, non-union with avascular necrosis. Dead part of bone was starting to collapse, couldn't even get a screw in as doc said it was in too many little pieces, got a vascular bone graft with some pins on Monday. Will get real cast with bone stimulator next week - likely to bo on for 3-6 months with low probability of actually fixing it.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Sucks, man. Just askin'...how long after your crash did you go to the doc? Did the necrosis start weeks after or immediately? Just a headsup to the riders out there who might think they can tough their way through an injury but some you just can't.


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

xcguy said:


> Sucks, man. Just askin'...how long after your crash did you go to the doc? Did the necrosis start weeks after or immediately? Just a headsup to the riders out there who might think they can tough their way through an injury but some you just can't.


It takes a long time.

I went in Oct 08 for a sore wrist, doc said it sounded like some kind of injury and ordered x-rays. I couldn't recall any fall that had hurt my hand though, still don't know what exactly I did to break it. That evening I got a call saying it maybe looked like a fracture, come back for more xrays. The follow up scaphoid view looked fine, doc said if it keeps hurting come back for referal to orthopedic guy... I eventually went back 16 months later.

google says something like 50% of scaphoid breaks don't show up on x-ray untill like 2 weeks after the injury, so I should have gone back - or doc should have specifically told me to come back in a week or two. oh well live and learn I guess.

It never hurt that bad, felt sort of achy arthritisy I guess. Main indicator / symptom all along was lots! of pain trying to do flat handed push ups but im lazy and never do them anyway lol.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

thats a life long injury you have there. you will lose some range of motion and it will take alot to get full strength back. i know, i went thru it 25 years ago...

scaphoid is the common break from an outstretched hand when falling.


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

scoutcat said:


> thats a life long injury you have there. you will lose some range of motion and it will take alot to get full strength back. i know, i went thru it 25 years ago...
> 
> scaphoid is the common break from an outstretched hand when falling.


yup, 40 years old next month and broke my first bone - so even if it's a life long injury it won't be all that long lol

Doc gave it a 50-50 shot of healing this time around, if not we'll be talking some sort of wrist fusion later on which will eat up a whole lot more range of motion. As he put it "Even if it heals now, it'll never be a normal wrist again" Luckily it's only the left, and even with restricted range of motion I don't forsee it being that big a hassle - hell it'll be easier than the damn cast I have on there now :madman:


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

bandages are off, cast is on - incision looks great, now hopefully the bone heals too. Doc said they'd have a good idea if it's going to heal in 6 months - apparently im in this thing for the loooong haul.


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

bone stimulator.

Doc said basicly he was going to try and throw everything at it in hopes that it heals


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

damn that is one nasty injury.

Are you right handed?

If you are, thank your stars.

If not, dinna worry because everyone will come full circle anyway.

get better


----------



## KarlMTB (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn, I bruised my scaphoid in a road crash and it hurt for over 6 month. It is a really bad bone to break, I was lucky the doctor I saw was all about on sports injuries,but luckily I didn't need anything but rest as it wasnt broken.


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

1 month update: graft looks good, alignment and whatnot are good. Doc didn't give any indication of progress just sais "not healed obviously, we wouldn't expect it to be yet"

Few pics showing my new cast, xray showing the graft and a scar shot.


----------

